# Experienced 12th scale racers wanted.



## DaveW (Jan 23, 2002)

I am currently looking for a few experienced 12th scale drivers to help prototype a new 12th onroad chassis. I am looking for reliable, committed individuals to act as team drivers and help with testing and input.

I am wanting someone that is serious, races weekly and plans on racing at Cleveland and or Snowbirds.

If you think that you are up to the challenge or know of someone that is send me an email. Please include your racing experience as well as major races that you've attended and future races planned.

If chosen you will receive support help with parts and accessories.

Thanks
Dave
Leading Edge
[email protected]


----------

